# Are Sig 226 and 239 Magazines Interchangeable?



## misfitsfiend138 (Apr 24, 2011)

I just got issued a 226 from my department and I am looking for a conceal carry/backup weapon that can use the same magazines. Do they make interchangeable mags that fit 226 and a 239 or other concealable .40 Sig? Thanks.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

NO!
The P226 is a double stack and the P239 is a single stack.

Lateck,


----------



## n4aof (May 25, 2011)

I have been told that the 226 mags will fit the 229 in the same caliber, but I have not personally confirmed it in my 229 yet.


----------



## sweeper22 (Nov 15, 2009)

n4aof said:


> I have been told that the 226 mags will fit the 229 in the same caliber, but I have not personally confirmed it in my 229 yet.


I would imagine this is true (can't confirm, have a 226 but not 228/229). But it's essentially the same gun with a shorter grip & slide, so yeah...probably. The mag would just sloppily hang out the bottom of the mag well.

But as already mentioned the P239 is similar to the 228/229 series, only in single stack form. No fit there.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

The P226 9mm magazines will fit a P229 9mm. With an X-Grip adapter, the void is filled rather nicely. The P226 .40/.357 will fit, but it will be a little loose as the P229 .40 has a larger magazine well. To muddy the waters further, the 9mm P229's coming with the one peice E2 grip use a .40 frame and use a propriatary 15RD 9mm magazine.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

True what TGS said.

:smt1099


----------

